# Excel zahl aus Zelle auslesen und einfügen



## cemiboy (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo habe da ein kleines barcodesystem der mir folgendes auf excel ausspuckt.
*
73572-38/40-12-232 * 

hier steht nun
73572 für Artikelnr.
38/40 für grösse
12 für stückzahl
232 für farbe

ich möchte stückzahl aus dieser Zelle auslesen und extra einfügen damit ich den gesamtstückzahl ausrechnen kann hab schon paar sachen versucht aber es will net klappen.

Es wäre toll wenn ein Excelspezialist mir da unter die Arme greifen könnte


mfg


----------



## michaelwengert (7. Februar 2008)

Weis nicht ob jetzt das die einfachste oder eleganteste Möglichkeit ist. Aber sie hat funktioniert

Deine Text steht bei mir in Feld "C13"

In der Spalte wo dann die Größe rein soll machst du dann das rein

=TEIL(C13;FINDEN("-";C13;FINDEN("-";C13)+1)+1;FINDEN("-";C13;FINDEN("-";C13;FINDEN("-";C13)+1)+1)-FINDEN("-";C13;FINDEN("-";C13)+1)-1)

Dadurch ist es jetzt egal wie lange deine Zahlen davor oder danach sind.
Es wird imer das ausgewählt was zwischen dem 2ten und 3ten Bindestrich steht

Ist allerding Excel 2007


----------



## cemiboy (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

zuerst mal vielen Dank 

Das hat geklappt. Jetzt versuche ich nur noch die Funktion zu verstehen damit ich selber auch mal sowas kann.

Aber vielen Dank nochmals.

Mfg
cemiboy


----------



## michaelwengert (8. Februar 2008)

Im Prinzip ist es recht einfach.

TEIL(Text;Anfang;Länge)
Damit machst du einen Teiltext der bei "Anfang" beginnt und eine vorgegebene Länge hat.

FINDEN("-";Text;Anfang)
Sucht dir immer das erste Vorkommen eines Zeichens

Da ich aber jetzt zB das 2te will suche ich mit Finden("-";Text;Finden("-";Text;0)+1)
das zweite Zeichen, da ich als Anfangswert des ersten Findens() die Position des (ersten +1) angebe

Dahinter mach ich dann im Prinzip das Selbe nochmal nur das ich dann das 3te Vorkommen von "-" suche und von dieser Zahl dann die Nummer des 2ten Vorkommens abziehe.
Dadurch erhälst du dann die Differenz also die Länge der Zeichen zwischen den Bindestrichen was dann ja deine Stückzahl ist

Wenn deine Teilbereiche, also die Zeichen zwischen den Bindestrichen immer gleich sind kannst du es auch einfacher lösen.
Also wenn deine ArtikelNr immer die gleiche Anzahl stellen hat. Dann kann man das ganze abkürzen.

Michael


----------



## cemiboy (11. Februar 2008)

So jetzt hab ich ein weiteres Problem undzwar kopier ich ja die stückzahl raus damit ich es zusammenzählen kann als summe nur wie mach ich das jetzt?


----------



## boLsA (17. November 2008)

Also ich check da nicht so durch  wie is den der code für die 2t Zahl und die 1t?


----------



## Willi_Kaiser (7. Oktober 2010)

Guten Tag, ich weiß dieses Thema ist ein wenig alt, aber ich bräuchte da mal ein wenig hilfe.

ich habe als Beispiel in einer Spalte:

JUNUSABAD 13-50-12

sowas drinnstehen.

Das soll aufgeteilt werden in 3 Spalten die erste Spalte soll den namen behalten in die zweite 13-50 und in die dritte 12

wie könnte man das so hinbekommen das die letzten zahlen immer ins dritte feld kommen und die die vor dem letzten sind immer ins zweite und der text immer bleibt( kann auch in ein anderes feld verlegt werden)

MfG Willi


----------



## tombe (7. Oktober 2010)

Ist das Format immer gleich, zumindest was die Zahlen angeht?


----------



## Willi_Kaiser (7. Oktober 2010)

Ne leider nicht, ich kann dir entweder mal die tabelle zuschicken oder mehrere Beispiele kopieren, was wäre dir lieber ^^ ?


----------



## tombe (7. Oktober 2010)

Kannst du die Datei hier einstellen? Wenn nicht mach 2, 3, 5, 15 Beispiele.


----------



## Willi_Kaiser (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich kopiere lieber mal ein paar Beispiele rein:

Auazova 167/44
mkr Taugul-3, 186
Bogenbai Batyr str, 254-2
Abai ave, 141-82
Hadgi Mukana 9-38
Furmanov str, 264-33
Kizilkurgan, 11
Kalujskaya 26,74
H.Abdullaev 107, 34
Auesova 175A-10
Mikrorayon Aktepe 19 , 13.
Vladichanskogo 38,24
Ynusabad 13-59-34
kvartal Yakira 2,12
ul.Armavirskaya 34/39
Abai ave, 141-82
molodejnaia  53
Vostok 5
isanova 45
Husainjva 167/1
Ablay Han 59/61 - 30
5pr S.Azimova 3-4
Rechka Kasachka,87


Die letzte Zahl soll immer ins letzte der drei Felder die letzte ist meisten immer dur ein "-" oder ein "/" getrennt von den anderen Zahlen. Wenn es noch ein paar Zahlen davor gibt sollen die alle ins 2 Feld und der Name soll im ersten Feld sein.

Ist das irgendwie möglich?


----------



## tombe (7. Oktober 2010)

So ich habe da mal was gebastelt.
Ist sicher noch nicht perfekt und deckt wohl auch noch nicht alle Möglichkeiten ab aber schau dir das mal an ob es so vom Prinzip her geht.

Es gibt in der Excel Datei 3 Funktionen (splitt1, splitt2 und spitt3). Diese zerlegen den in Spalte A enthaltenen Text und fügen die einzelnen Teile dann in die Spalten B, C und D ein.

Versuche mal ob du damit klar kommst. Wenn es noch Probleme gibt versuche ich die Funktionen dafür anzupassen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Willi_Kaiser (8. Oktober 2010)

Hey,

danke das du dir überhaupt die Mühe gemacht hast !
Ich habe es mir angeguckt, aber er zeigt mir in jedem Feld " #NAME? " an woran liegt das ?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Willi Kaiser


----------



## Willi_Kaiser (8. Oktober 2010)

Habe es schon selbst herausgefunde, die Makros waren deaktiviert


----------



## Willi_Kaiser (8. Oktober 2010)

OK, es funktioniert einwandfrei. Manche sachen noch nicht 100%ig, aber das ist nicht schlimm. Besser manuell 100 Einträge bearbeiten als 1800 

Vielen vielen dank, ich bin fasziniert von dieser Seite, habe mich auch angemeldet und werde versuchen anderen Mitgliedern mit meinem Wissen zu helfen und auch mal einige weitere Fragen stellen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Willi Kaiser


----------



## w42k (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine so ähnliche Aufgabe aber leider kann ich das erstellte Makro so nicht verwenden.

In meiner spalte steht der Text manchmal davor und manchmal dahinter. Was aber einheitlich ist, ist der Bindestrich. Aber manchmal stehen auch Anzahl der Kisten.

Wie kann ich nun den Text von der Zahl trennen.

Kiste 6-14
1-42   Röntgenbilder
150-171Kisten
Kiste  1a+1b
2Kisten
224-232,278-283,296
Röntgen194-213,233-277
Kisten 134-146 103,104,107,


Die eigentliche Aufgabe geht dann noch einen schritt weiter: Es soll eine weitere Zeile unter der Zeile "Kiste 6-14" mit der Kopie der Zeile erstellt werden so das in der nächste Zeile dann aber 7-14, in der nächste 8-14, in der nächsten 9-14 ..... usw. bis 14-14 neue Zeilen mit der Kopie der Zeile davor erstellt werden.

Kann mir jemand hier behilflich sein?


----------



## tombe (8. Februar 2012)

> 2Kisten
> 224-232,278-283,296



Wenn es kein Schreibfehler ist, dann steht hier sowohl vorne als auch hinten eine Zahl!

Und was ist mit einer solchen Angabe "Kisten 134-146 103,104,107,".
Müssen hier dann neue Zeilen für "135-146", "137-146" ... "146-146" und dann noch für "103", "104" und für "107" erstellt werden?


----------



## w42k (8. Februar 2012)

ja richtig,

sowohl vorne aus auch hinten steht eine Zahl.



> Und was ist mit einer solchen Angabe "Kisten 134-146 103,104,107,".
> Müssen hier dann neue Zeilen für "135-146", "137-146" ... "146-146" und dann noch für "103", "104" und für "107" erstellt werden?



das ist richtig.
das wären dann alle ausnahmen.


----------



## tombe (8. Februar 2012)

Wie jetzt genau.

Einmal stehen nur hinten Zahlen, einmal steht vorne und hinten eine Zahl und einmal steht ein Zahlenbereich vorne, ...!?

Du schreibst einheutlich sei der Bindestrich. Warum gibt es dann oben ein Beispiel "Kiste 1a+1b".

Versuche doch mal bitte nochmal genauer zu erklären wofür die einzelnen Angaben stehen und wie sie aus dem Gesamten herausgetrennt werden sollen.


----------



## w42k (8. Februar 2012)

um das ganze etwas einfacher zu halten würde ich sagen das auch nur die variante mit bindestrich berücksichtigt werden soll. Den Text habe ich mittels {[=WECHSELN(I502;"Kisten ";"")} raus geholt
jetzt habe ich definitiv nur Zahlen mit und ohne bindestrich in der Spalte. wenn nur eine zahl steht soll nichts gemacht werden. nur bei einem bindestrich 

diese zahlen stehen bei mir in der spalte C

1-23
1-13
1-32 
1-36
10-70
71-150

w.g. es soll aber eine Kopie der ganzen Zeile gemacht werden und nur in der nächsten zeile der spalte "C" dann die neue next laufende nummer.

beispiel:
stadt    Kiste
köln     1-43
köln     2
köln     3
köln     .
köln     .
köln     .
köln     43
----------------
stadt    Kiste
köln     19-34
köln     20
köln     21
köln     .
köln     .
köln     .
köln     34


----------

